# The Loewe Balloon



## kissowl

Hi all!
I’m trying to decide between Balloon and Hammock. I’m more familiar with the Hammock since it’s been around for years but I couldn’t even find much info or review about the Balloon on TPF.  I’m eager to learn more about this bag so hoping someone can chime in and share pros and cons. TIA!


----------



## GrRoxy

I like them both and from what Ive been told by the seller, the balloon is not that easy to get into, so you will probably need both hands and not everyone likes that. On the other hand it makes it more secure.


----------



## sharcee

kissowl said:


> Hi all!
> I’m trying to decide between Balloon and Hammock. I’m more familiar with the Hammock since it’s been around for years but I couldn’t even find much info or review about the Balloon on TPF.  I’m eager to learn more about this bag so hoping someone can chime in and share pros and cons. TIA!



I just purchased with balloon. like @GrRoxy has said, it is a little cumbersome to get into - i didn't realize the draw string is on BOTH sides of the bag (e.g., you have to pull from the front and back of the bag) in order to loosen it. It makes it very secure, but if you have it fully closed, you will need two hands. that said, i just keep mine a little open so i can get in and out quickly. it also comes with two straps so you could have it on the long strap to get in if it's closed too tight. the leather is amazing per usual on all loewe bags. While i don't own the hammock, I would wager the balloon is much more secure. hope this helps!


----------



## Greentea

This is the cutest!!! Curious about pricing.


----------



## despair

It's S$1,900 - very cute but really doesn't hold much (of course) but more than the nano puzzle because it's an open top bag so to speak (the SA stuffed her phone in and it kiiiind of works). Strap is not removable as well.


----------



## leechiyong

It's USD $1300.  There's a purple one up on their site:









						Nano Balloon bag in nappa and calfskin Purple - LOEWE
					

The Balloon bag has a rigid external base that cradles a supple internal sac. It is light in weight and comfortable to wear. This version is in a nano size. *Shoulder, crossbody or top handle carry  *Drawstring closure *Customisable with personalisation charms *Unlined *Embossed Anagram



					www.loewe.com


----------



## atoizzard5

So cute and impractical 

I have the Fendi mon tresor bucket bag and it is small, I can’t imagine this one would fit much of anything. It’s so cute though!!


----------



## muggles

Cute but impractical! These tiny, tiny bags to me look like they belong on a child! Just my opinion, if I’m going to spend big bucks I want whatever to hold more than my phone! Lol!


----------



## atoizzard5

there’s even a smaller one?


----------



## honey.dew

atoizzard5 said:


> there’s even a smaller one?



I don't understand these ultra small sizes! Are they actually meant to hold anything? I wouldn't mind a size between the small and the nano!


----------



## mi.kay

i think the ultra small one is an accessory to be worn on the neck like a necklace? 
(i struggle with the concept of useless small bags that can't fit a phone)


----------



## atoizzard5

honey.dew said:


> I don't understand these ultra small sizes! Are they actually meant to hold anything? I wouldn't mind a size between the small and the nano!



agreed a size between small and nano would be perfect! Maybe they’ll make it since they haven’t used the word “mini” lol. 




mi.kay said:


> i think the ultra small one is an accessory to be worn on the neck like a necklace?
> (i struggle with the concept of useless small bags that can't fit a phone)



ah I think you’re right .. bottega has a similar neck bag which is a mini pouch… Chanel has an air pod case necklace. I guess we’ll see how Loewe styles this one


----------



## despair

The balloon bag comes in three sizes - small, medium and large. The large isn't very common so you will normally see the small (with long strap only) and the medium (with long strap as well as a handheld strap). The smallest one in the picture is the nano, it's already kind of the size of a neck pouch so to go even smaller would turn it into a bag charm at best heh.

Edit: it seems like the small balloon bag now has two versions - one with a top handle carry option and one without.


----------



## atoizzard5

here's the balloon necklace ... 850 USD ... https://www.net-a-porter.com/en-ca/...eather-and-gold-tone-necklace/560971904928421


----------



## aerinha

atoizzard5 said:


> there’s even a smaller one?



Oh, I love the purple though


----------



## despair

atoizzard5 said:


> here's the balloon necklace ... 850 USD ... https://www.net-a-porter.com/en-ca/...eather-and-gold-tone-necklace/560971904928421
> View attachment 5110330


It's now discounted to 400USD - wonder if you pulled the trigger? Heh


----------



## atoizzard5

despair said:


> It's now discounted to 400USD - wonder if you pulled the trigger? Heh



haha no!! I’d rather get a useful SLG it’s pretty cute though


----------



## YellowBuggie

I voted balloon, but full disclosure - I'm currently lusting after the beachy looking canvas and brown leather version (small size). To the point there's literally no way its not the next bag I'm purchasing lol


----------



## doni

I voted the Balloon. I have two. I don‘t find them at all difficult to get into… But then mine are the Small and the Mini and they only have one drawstring, it may be different for the Medium.

The Hammock, it is such an interesting bag, but I find it too complex for me and I only really liked it hand held and not as shoulder bag.


----------



## wheihk

Some balloon bags come with top handle and some don’t. The ones with top handle is easier to open as there is only one drawstring. There are two drawstrings for the bags without top handle which is rather annoying IMO. However the one without top handle is lower in cost.


----------



## wheihk

May I know which size are you looking at?

I think the small hammock is the perfect size. The mini hammock looks weird to me.

I have the small hammock with side zippers. I don’t like the look of hammocks with drawstrings.


----------



## fsadeli

wondering if nano balloon bag fits any iphone?


----------



## b2fe

Does anyone know if Loewe has discontinued the balloon bag? Loewe website is not selling it. At least the Canadian site doesn’t have the balloon line. Thanks


----------

